# Where could I get affordable enclosures in Canada?



## AlyssaPearl (May 10, 2014)

I have recently bought an Exoterra enclosure. It's 12 x 12 x 12. It was around 70.00 at my pet shop. Was hopping to have all my set ups looks remotely the same. Was hoping to find acrylic with venting on the side or something. I contacted Jamie's Tarantula's and she said the shipping would cost more than the enclosures. Does anyone know where to get affordable set ups or have any suggestions?

Thanks so much!


----------



## jusbaker (May 11, 2014)

Dawn at Tangled in Webs sells a few options. Also i believe there are is a member from Calgary who is making custom enclosures. Do a search in the Canadian section.


----------



## DawnSpider (May 15, 2014)

I have Repti Ledge and PVC acrylic along with a new custom made tanks by reptile real estate the can be found on my website at 
www.tangledinwebs.com


----------



## oddT (May 15, 2014)

AlyssaPearl said:


> I have recently bought an Exoterra enclosure. It's 12 x 12 x 12. It was around 70.00 at my pet shop. Was hopping to have all my set ups looks remotely the same. Was hoping to find acrylic with venting on the side or something. I contacted Jamie's Tarantula's and she said the shipping would cost more than the enclosures. Does anyone know where to get affordable set ups or have any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks so much!



Hi Alyssa,

you already have plenty of options, if your close to Ottawa I make them and wouldn't charge for labor work as im looking to get better at building plexi enclosures... 

Let me know if you're interested.

you can look through my posts in the Canadian Section I've posted my work. 

OddT


----------

